# Starting a teaching career



## Inquire1 (May 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to immigrate to Australia, and I have a Bachelor of Computer engineering, and would like to switch to a career in Education.

So I would like to know what kind of qualification do i need to be illegible to start my career as a primary school teacher in Australia, Would 1 year Postgraduate Diploma in Education be sufficient? or a two years Master Degree is required? and if it's a must to get the Education qualification from within Australia, or an oversees qualification can work. 

Appreciate your help on this...


----------



## 16163 (Jul 25, 2011)

how to certify my qualification as a physics professor . I have done bachelor in science , from Mumbai/ india


----------



## 16163 (Jul 25, 2011)

*mr*

what the pay scale of physics teacher in Darwin ?


----------



## tradietrove (Jun 15, 2017)

I did search online some results I found this data *AUD 6145.69 per year.*


----------

